# A Simple Filter Change Could Make Low-Light Photography Much Better



## pedro (Nov 3, 2015)

Did anyone hear about that before? 

_"Good low-light photography is one of the toughest nuts to crack: to get good pictures in the dark normally requires some combination of fast lenses and big, expensive sensors. But tweaking one filter that lives inside the camera could help big time."_

whole post here:

http://gizmodo.com/a-simple-filter-change-could-make-low-light-photography-1739915206

Regards

Pedro


----------



## scyrene (Nov 16, 2015)

I wish there was more explanation. And the whole 'sees 25 colours'... well what does that mean? The Bayer filter was designed to mimic the response of the human eye to colour - we don't have 25 types of colour-sensitive cell, we have three.

From what I've read, tweaking/replacing the filter is likely to happen as it's the place in the system that most light is wasted, but who knows what its replacement will be.


----------

